# Retrial



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

An Egyptian court accepted an appeal by ousted former president Hosni Mubarak and his former interior minister on Sunday, allowing him to be retried over the killings of protesters in the 2011 uprising.

Mubarak and former interior minister Habib al-Adli were sentenced to life in prison in June last year in a court ruling that held them responsible for the deaths of protesters killed by security forces trying to quell the uprising.

"The court has ruled to accept the appeal filed by the defendants ... and orders a retrial," Judge Ahmed Ali Abdel Rahman said.

Crowds of Mubarak supporters attending the trial cheered.

The 84-year-old former leader was moved from prison to a military hospital in late December after breaking ribs in a fall.

"The retrial will be based on the same evidence used in the previous trial. No new evidence will be added to the case," Mohamed Abdel Razek, one of Mubarak's lawyers, told Reuters.

He added that the new panel of judges could consider Mubarak's health when issuing a verdict.

The court has also ordered a retrial of al-Adli's aides.

Egyptian court accepts Mubarak appeal, orders retrial | Reuters


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tie a ribbon round the old oak tree comes to mind


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and what the hell is this? >>> 

The PFP has already agreed to "reconcile" with 20 convicted individuals in exchange for the reimbursement of funds obtained illegally, said Hussein.

He went on to point out that all Mubarak-era figures charged with financial misdealing had asked the PFP to settle their respective financial disputes in exchange for acquittals.

"The reconciliation initiative will certainly benefit the economy," said Hussein. "Through it, the state will be able to return looted funds that are often untraceable."

Egypt govt ready to 'reconcile' with Mubarak-era officials charged with financial impropriety - Economy - Business - Ahram Online

The more I know the less I understand


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Money talks and always will


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes... but in a country pretending to be going through a transition! So where is the deterrent? If I steal huge amounts and get caught I can just return it and get away scott free? This is shameful


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Yes... but in a country pretending to be going through a transition! So where is the deterrent? If I steal huge amounts and get caught I can just return it and get away scott free? This is shameful




Of course you can give it back and all will be well, Didn\t Morsi set up a bank account a couple of months ago telling people just to hand back what they had stolen/fiddled. and that would be the end of it.

Did't we say during the trial they will be found guilty and then after a time given a pardon or get a retrial and then found not guilty..


I don't think the people will stand for Gamal being freed .. if that was ever on the agenda..


----------

